# Just a Reminder as in Register to Vote!



## Walt104 (Sep 20, 2018)

This midterm election in November 2018 may determine the direction for humanity and civilization under God.  This is why I believe the Almighty is giving individuals the opportunity to vote for the purpose of ensuring the well being of society and humanity.  This includes giving Congress the cleansing it has a long time due when it comes to purging as many GOPers and blue dogs (fake democrats) out of there as possible in order to give the Blue Wave change a chance.  Nows is not the time to be complacent but vote!


----------



## The Irish Ram (Sep 20, 2018)

Republicans,
This will be a vote against Soros and the Democrats and Rinos that have infiltrated our government in order to hijack it.
We need a Congress that looks forward to working with our President instead of working for Deep State.  The Democrats are sabotaging every move we make to build our country back up.  It needs to stop. It is time to tell Obama and Kerry to shut up and sit down.  
Every Republican has a patriotic duty to vote to stop the resistance movement in it's UN tracks.  They didn't hear us when we elected Trump president.  Let's make sure they hear us loud and clear this November.


----------



## Walt104 (Sep 21, 2018)

The Irish Ram said:


> Republicans,
> This will be a vote against Soros and the Democrats and Rinos that have infiltrated our government in order to hijack it.
> We need a Congress that looks forward to working with our President instead of working for Deep State.  The Democrats are sabotaging every move we make to build our country back up.  It needs to stop. It is time to tell Obama and Kerry to shut up and sit down.
> Every Republican has a patriotic duty to vote to stop the resistance movement in it's UN tracks.  They didn't hear us when we elected Trump president.  Let's make sure they hear us loud and clear this November.


I am sure Putin and antigovernment conspiring tRump GOPer cronies would appreciate this curse on humanity.


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## The Irish Ram (Sep 21, 2018)

Walt104 said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans,
> ...



While the Intelligence  Committee  reiterated *last week*, "Still no Russia/Trump collusion."  Selling our uranium mines to Putty for a "donation" to the Clint Slush Fund is way beyond collusion.  That little hot mic "leeway" speech is collusion. Then there is that plane ride that Touchin' Joe Biden made to Russia with his son, and flew back with some multi-million dollar contracts for his son, might be collusion too.  We are going to find out.  It is our turn to investigate next.  

On the other hand, this whole Kavanaugh resistance movement is a Soros paid for event.  But you don't get that.  He relies on your stupidity to get his agenda, to crush our country,  to succeed.  He needs you.  

Then there is the economy rising from the ashes.  New highs on Wall Street today/again.  That is what the dems are running against now.  So you continue to vote against America and we will continue to vote your anti-American/Pro Russian loving, Iran loving, UN loving traitors out.


----------

